
IPad 2, iPhone 5, and why Apple is shifting its mobile line to Qualcomm chipsets - shawndumas
http://www.engadget.com/2011/01/14/exclusive-the-future-of-the-ipad-2-iphone-5-and-apple-tv-and/
======
corin_
Maybe Apple will make me eat my words, but...

As a current iPad owner, I'm really not that fussed agout iPad 2. Two cameras
and an SD slot? A screen that is better that the current one, which already
seems more than fine for me?

Feels very much like creAting a new version for the sake of having a new
version to sell, not because it will be significantly better.

~~~
saurik
The iPad's screen is /really/ low resolution. I mean, yes: it is "fine". But
frankly, so was the non-retina iPhone screens. However, now that I'm using the
iPhone 4, everything, and I mean absolutely everything, from my iPad and old
iPhones to my laptop look like they are made out of horrible blocks, and
reading on any of them is frustrating. If that were the /only/ difference
between the two units, I think that would easily be enough.

